# Pro V1 - Worth the money?



## Jamie23 (Feb 15, 2020)

Anyone play Pro V1’s over any other ball?

Currently playing Supersofts but have a big stock which I am thinking of selling some to buy some Pro V1’s

Any alternatives comparable to Pro V1’s anyone would recommend to give a go?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 15, 2020)

I could never justify playing them. I could easily lose 3 or 4 balls a round at my old course, so the cost, and my lack of talent combined to make them way too expensive.

Some of the good golfers played them though, so I guess they thought that they were worth the money to them.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Feb 15, 2020)

Only if you’re happy with the cost of each ball you lose. I still lose a few balls every round so it’s not worth it for me to head into the premium bracket.

The likes of AD333 and Supersofts are under half the price of ProV1s, which is a crazy difference. I’m not sure the ball is that good...

There’s a big difference between the budget and mid-range balls but does that really translate again to the ProV1s and TP5s? Not sure!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			Only if you’re happy with the cost of each ball you lose.
		
Click to expand...

This.
Yes you will get more spin and control with a ProV (or any other premium ball) but the trade off is the cost.
Unless,  like me, you find more than you lose.....
Then it becomes es extremely cost effective...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2020)

If you don't lose many balls they are worth it as they are more durable than the cheaper balls. As for performance, how many pro's are using AD333's or similar on the tours?


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 15, 2020)

I play the pro v1x and have tested all the other premium equivalents and for me it is the best ball. Tp5's dont spin enough, the chrome soft x is ok but around the greens I preferred the pro v. also after reading the my golf spy in depth report on balls, I wouldn't really be changing as the pro v1 x outperformed both of them. The only other ball I'd consider using is the Bridgestone x. The quality control of both titleist and bridgestone is enough to warrant not looking elsewhere


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2020)

Love Pro V1s, but would never ever buy them. Fortunately I have PPs who give them to me when they find them. So I have a fair old stock. Been hearing a fair bit about super soft sand have a nigh on brand new one in the bag so will give that a bash next round.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 15, 2020)

If I were a Cat 1 player I would really study the ball's performance relative to my game. Then I would stick with the chosen premium ball. 
But I am a 17 handicap, so I use Velocity or Srixon soft feel by preference, but  wouldn't feel too disadvantaged using any other mid range ball .


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2020)

Pro v is my ball of choice during the summer. In the winter months I know someone who will sell me pick up Pro 1's £10 for 40 balls. I do occasionally play TP5's and other good makes but really dislike the feel off the face of supersoft balls


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 15, 2020)

My pro said to just use a ball you like using around the green, anything else is irrelevant


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 15, 2020)

A mate in our group used to take his dog around the course finding balls and he would sell me the ProV 1's, 20 for a tenner and donate the money to the local hospice. Unfortunately the dog passed away and his new puppy isn't up to speed yet!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 15, 2020)

I play Pro V1x’s, I like the feel of them, I’ve experimented through Winter with a few others but overall they are the best ball I’ve used.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes if you buy them at the right price which is sub £30 a dozen for me

Other similar balls are virtually any 3 or more piece urethane or similar cover
such as 
Bridgestone Tour Series
Callaway Chromesoft
TaylorMade TP5
Vice Pro
Dunlop DP1 V3 ( probably the cheapest of the 3 piece urethane balls if you can still find them)


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			If you don't lose many balls they are worth it as they are more durable than the cheaper balls. As for performance, how many pro's are using AD333's or similar on the tours?
		
Click to expand...

Pros wil play whatever their given for free to be fair


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			My pro said to just use a ball you like using around the green, anything else is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

Your pro is talking rubbish


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 15, 2020)

Best deal I can find is £32.85 a dozen if buying 2 dozen


----------



## brendy (Feb 15, 2020)

In the winter Velocity or softer Srixons, summer time for me it has to be the softest ProV to get them to stop as quickly as possible.I tried Z-Stars and the TM multipiece balls but just didnt feel I got the best control out of them.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 15, 2020)

Pro V1x for me.
I don't experiment with changing balls, though, so I can't honestly say if they're worth the expense or not.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 15, 2020)

I buy Pearl grade  pro v balls from premier lake balls and they’re as good as new. I’ve used several brands and settled on pro v for summer and tp5 for winter As I get more roll.  However that only because I had a load of TP5s given to me. I’ll probably go AD333 in the winter, again lake balls, but they do scuff more.

This summer I’m going to give pro v 1x a go.

The below is a really informative article and the bottom table stopped me trying vice balls.

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/feat...er/robot-tested-which-golf-bal-suits-my-game/


----------



## Twire (Feb 15, 2020)

I've switched from TP5's to Snell MTB black, half the price and I noticed no difference at all. I like he pro V but until I'm on tour, I won't be waisting my money on them.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Your pro is talking rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Most balls perform pretty much the same once you get out to mid iron range.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Your pro is talking rubbish
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that the pro is talking perfect sense to a club player. Majority of club players once they get above a 7 iron ate not going to utilise the spin in a ball to its max effect


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 15, 2020)

Just buy the Bridgestone B x or xs for 24-99 per dozen and job done.

Even better for the Tiger fan boys playing his ball of choice....


----------



## DaveR (Feb 15, 2020)

At nearly £4 per ball the answer is no but along with the TP5 they are the best balls on the market. Sadly us amateurs are paying the price of professional sponsorships. I use premium balls but I have been looking at alternatives such as the Snell. Can't say I've noticed much difference in performance and the price drops to just over £2 per ball if I buy in bulk.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Your pro is talking rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - that's what Titleist said when I went for a ball fitting. It was all about short game feel rather than distance.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2020)

Best value for money in my opinion without sacrificing or compromising is the Snell MTB X.


----------



## dronfield (Feb 15, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			I could never justify playing them. I could easily lose 3 or 4 balls a round at my old course, so the cost, and my lack of talent combined to make them way too expensive.

Some of the good golfers played them though, so I guess they thought that they were worth the money to them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. I can lose 3 balls a round, or go several weeks without losing one, but just cannot justify such an outlay. Plus i am not a good enough ball striker to reap the benefit of those balls, and certainly in a "blind" test would not be able to identify one against, a Trusoft, Velocity etc etc


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 15, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			My pro said to just use a ball you like using around the green, anything else is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			Your pro is talking rubbish
		
Click to expand...

 I would agree/disagree to a certain extent.

My first test of any ball is "what is it like around the green" 
My second is what is it like on the green.

If it fails my requirements in either of those respects it never gets on to course.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Interesting - that's what Titleist said when I went for a ball fitting. It was all about short game feel rather than distance.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just about short game feel though, the difference between iron spin between premium balls is upward of 1000rpm, on a 7iron. That’s 15% difference at the optimum. 

With a driver it’s about 700rpm (about 30%). That’s a substantial difference.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

DaveR said:



			At nearly £4 per ball the answer is no but along with the TP5 they are the best balls on the market. Sadly us amateurs are paying the price of professional sponsorships. I use premium balls but I have been looking at alternatives such as the Snell. Can't say I've noticed much difference in performance and the price drops to just over £2 per ball if I buy in bulk.
		
Click to expand...

Snell balls are fantastic. I’ve just found them spinning a little too much for me in my mid irons, hence moving away from them.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Not really. Most balls perform pretty much the same once you get out to mid iron range.
		
Click to expand...

Someone that can’t hit the middle of club face might as well use a pinnacle gold. But for anyone that hit the ball half decent, your quote is wrong.

A consistent difference of 500pm would be the different between being fitted into a different driver shaft


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Snell balls are fantastic. I’ve just found them spinning a little too much for me in my mid irons, hence moving away from them.
		
Click to expand...

Did you also try the Black?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			It’s not just about short game feel though, the difference between iron spin between premium balls is upward of 1000rpm, on a 7iron. That’s 15% difference at the optimum.

With a driver it’s about 700rpm (about 30%). That’s a substantial difference.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but if you look to optimise your long and short game wouldn't it be prudent to use a ball which suited your short game and then optime your driver / wood / hybrids to that ball to give the best distance possible? A lower spinning driver with your chosen ball might be a lot better than a higher spinning driver with the same ball.

When I was fitted for my driver using the same ball there was a spread of 600 RPM between the highest (Callaway) and the lowest (TM).


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you also try the Black?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it span about 200rpm less but ball speed was a little lower though


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you also try the Black?
		
Click to expand...

I lied it was a little faster


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			I lied it was a little faster
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to go for the Bridgestone B?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 15, 2020)

I use a new pro v1x every comp, it goes in my bag for social golf if it survives.
It’s the best ball for me from 80yds and in ,this is where you make your scores.
It’s good to putt with .
It’s as long as anything on the market if you strike it properly.
I usually stock up when they have the 4 for 3 offer.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Are you going to go for the Bridgestone B?
		
Click to expand...

Probably, only because the RX is a little firm despite being a better fit spin wise.

The new one came out yesterday so need to do some testing


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2020)

I thought the first 2 versions of the Pro-v were head and shoulders above anything else, and it was my preferred ball. Wasn't so sure of the later versions, although that could have been down to my swing speed dropping off. Distance-wise, probably the best of the premium balls for me. My preferred ball around the greens in recent years has been the Mizuno MP-s. For me, it felt as soft as the early Pro-v's but it is down on distance.

I like the TP5, and still have some for when I go for some fun on the putting green, but as an all-round ball it didn't blow me away.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Done with Srixon but applicable to Titleist and the Pro V and their cheaper models 




I use Pro V because a) I have amassed an embarrassing amount (and have just give away a carrier bag full of premium balls I simply won't use) and b) once the drier conditions arrive and the greens firm up I prefer the feel especially off the putter on quicker greens


----------



## GG26 (Feb 15, 2020)

At my level the Pro V1 is not worth the money - I lose too many balls and I am unlikely to get the maximum benefit from it.  When Srixon did a 3 for 2 offer last summer managed to pick up three boxes of the Z-Star which worked out at £23 each, which I thought was reasonable for trying out a premium ball.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2020)

I pretty much only play the Prov1x, or TP5x. It's what I like. I tend to buy last years model at sub £30 a dozen. I play off 10, and don't lose that many. Still annoying when you lose a new one though, but more annoyed about the score than the ball loss.


----------



## Sats (Feb 15, 2020)

As mentioned by a lot of people, Pro V1's are very nice, but the cost is something most of us can't justify for the sake of play. If I had the money spare yes I'd buy pro v1, then again if I had the money I'd be rolling around in a DB11.


----------



## IanM (Feb 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I tend to buy last years model at sub £30 a dozen.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the thing...there are deals to be had.  I’ve also gott a box of Snells to try out when the monsoons stop!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sats said:



			As mentioned by a lot of people, Pro V1's are very nice, but the cost is something most of us can't justify for the sake of play. If I had the money spare yes I'd buy pro v1, then again if I had the money I'd be rolling around in a DB11.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't, because they are a bit unreliable.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Pros wil play whatever their given for free to be fair
		
Click to expand...

Wrong-many pros change balls because certain ones don’t suit their game...i was reading about Lucas Herbert changing in recent weeks because of spin numbers.
Rickie moved last year I believe because of ball performance.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Interesting - that's what Titleist said when I went for a ball fitting. It was all about short game feel rather than distance.
		
Click to expand...

What exactly do you class as “feel”?
sound?
I’m not sure you can tell the difference between 2 top of the range balls based on the impact between a piece of metal and a golf ball!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2020)

Not worth it for me, and I'm not talking about losing them because I really don't lose many balls. I think it depends on your game personally. People say they're the best ball because they get loads of spin, but to me that just means they're going to fade offline too much on my drives, and round the green it is useless because I mostly play 8 iron chip and runs. I can't get any distance with premium balls either because my swing speed is only 84mph. So no point me throwing more money on a ball that doesn't suit me anyway. I just want something long and straight that doesn't feel like a rock, and thankfully that can be obtained for £20 a box.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Anyone play Pro V1’s over any other ball?

Currently playing Supersofts but have a big stock which I am thinking of selling some to buy some Pro V1’s

Any alternatives comparable to Pro V1’s anyone would recommend to give a go?
		
Click to expand...

To quote your post from April last year....
"The crazy thing is when I do take the practise swings I can easily hit the inside of something I pick out on the ground. I am not even close to being heel side of it.
*The problems seems to start when I am actually try and hit the ball"*

Unless you have improved dramatically, I'd save your pennies.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 16, 2020)

No for me, has to be around the £20 a dozen mark new.


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			To quote your post from April last year....
"The crazy thing is when I do take the practise swings I can easily hit the inside of something I pick out on the ground. I am not even close to being heel side of it.
*The problems seems to start when I am actually try and hit the ball"*

Unless you have improved dramatically, I'd save your pennies.


Click to expand...

Swing has changed a lot since then but thanks for going to the effort to find that and point it out


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Swing has changed a lot since then but thanks for going to the effort to find that and point it out
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem. Was just trying to find out your handicap.
To a scratch, or low single figure golfer, ProV1's might (might) make a difference.
But to anyone oinking it around a golf course, they would be of no benefit whatsoever.
In fact, they could make it worse.
A slice on a ProV1 can be quite dramatic (and costly).
Been there.


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Not a problem. Was just trying to find out your handicap.
To a scratch, or low single figure golfer, ProV1's might (might) make a difference.
But to anyone oinking it around a golf course, they would be of no benefit whatsoever.
In fact, they could make it worse.
A slice on a ProV1 can be quite dramatic (and costly).
Been there.
		
Click to expand...

Ye fair enough, I play off 11.

 Been playing the Supersoft the majority of last year but was considering trying a premium ball this season just to see if it would actually make any difference to my scoring 

Just wanted to gather some opinions on here before making a decision


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2020)

What is it about the Supersofts you don't like?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

i like the older Prov1x, nice of the cubface and to putt with, but i don't buy them, lucky to have had a dog that founds hundreds, so still have a big supply. don;t use then in winter though, for me where i live too much drop off then. i use the supersoft in winter

would i buy them, prob, i would like it though?... no far too expensive.

when i was starting i used ahy old ball, it wasn't till i got to single figures i hada light bulb moment with a prem ball, when all of a sudden the ball stopped with one.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2020)

I use pro V1s I tend to buy them with vouchers I win so do not spedn too much actual cash on them.


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What is it about the Supersofts you don't like?
		
Click to expand...

I like everything apart from putting. I seem to putt better with a slightly firmer ball, no idea why


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I like everything apart from putting. I seem to putt better with a slightly firmer ball, no idea why
		
Click to expand...

Chrome Soft or Chrome Soft X should feel firmer off the putter.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 16, 2020)

Wrong topic


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

Worth the money ? 

Why would anyone consider using anything else, unless you're an absolute digger then anything will do but if you have any desires to be your best, then you would use the best, surely.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Worth the money ? 

Why would anyone consider using anything else, unless you're an absolute digger then anything will do but if you have any desires to be your best, then you would use the best, surely.
		
Click to expand...

You can use a Snell/Vice/Pearl etc for 2/3rds of the price or pay all that extra for a 1% gain. You pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve seen zero benefit of using a pro v1 when I smash the ground about 2 inches behind the ball


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What is it about the Supersofts you don't like?
		
Click to expand...

I tried the Callaway ones and they seemed boing of the face of the irons rather than just a solid strike like the Pro v gives. I had difficulty in clubbing for distance and also with my shonky putting


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			If you don't lose many balls they are worth it as they are more durable than the cheaper balls. As for performance, how many pro's are using AD333's or similar on the tours?
		
Click to expand...

Given that their clubhead speed is 110+, AD333s are not really 'their' sort of ball!

In fact, NO Titleist attached Pro I know uses Pro V1 - they all use Pro V1x. 

And that also provides the 'solution'! You should play the ball that performs best for you/you like best!

Golf is an 'aspirational' recreation - and golf hardware suppliers use that for maximum profit!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Worth the money ? 

Why would anyone consider using anything else, unless you're an absolute digger then anything will do but if you have any desires to be your best, then you would use the best, surely.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. Best for you isn't necessarily best for the next man.

Let's take a second to remember that the best golfer of all time doesn't play a ProV, he plays a Bridgestone. So you can hardly say it's categorically the best ball. Unless you think Tiger deliberately weakens his game.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Worth the money ?

Why would anyone consider using anything else, unless you're an absolute digger then anything will do but if you have any desires to be your best, then you would use the best, surely.
		
Click to expand...

Do you fall for all marketing twaddle?


----------



## NearHull (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve posted this comment before but it may add to the discussion.
A visiting ball salesman (Titleist as it happens) told our interested group “ there‘s not a club golfer who can ‘feel’ the difference between balls, but we can ‘hear’ the difference.”


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not worth it for me, and I'm not talking about losing them because I really don't lose many balls. I think it depends on your game personally. People say they're the best ball because they get loads of spin, but to me that just means they're going to fade offline too much on my drives, and round the green it is useless because I mostly play 8 iron chip and runs. I can't get any distance with premium balls either because my swing speed is only 84mph. So no point me throwing more money on a ball that doesn't suit me anyway. I just want something long and straight that doesn't feel like a rock, and thankfully that can be obtained for £20 a box.
		
Click to expand...

That's my clubhead speed. 
I agree also that the Pro v does not suit all players. 
I'd like to try the ball you have found best for your game.
So, please, can you say what ball you use..?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I’ve posted this comment before but it may add to the discussion.
A visiting ball salesman (Titleist as it happens) told our interested group “ there‘s not a club golfer who can ‘feel’ the difference between balls, but we can ‘hear’ the difference.”
		
Click to expand...

I get what he's saying and I'd largely agree but feel and sound d are so closely linked when it comes to golf you're really talking about the same thing.
So you may not be able to feel, in the true sense of the word, a Pinnacle from a ProV on a dead centred hit, you will be able to hear a difference and that's what constitutes  "feel" in the golfing sense.
Off centre hits - I bet most people could pick a ProV from a Pinnacle with a blindfold and headphones..


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 16, 2020)

Driver spin with a prov1 is comparable to a 2 piece distance ball. The pro v doesn't slice Anymore than the next ball.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 16, 2020)

JamesR said:



			What exactly do you class as “feel”?
sound?
I’m not sure you can tell the difference between 2 top of the range balls based on the impact between a piece of metal and a golf ball!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it matters, even if you only think you can tell the difference, if you’re happier stood over the ball that’s enough - especially on horrible little short shots that are easy to lose confidence on


----------



## CliveW (Feb 16, 2020)

It makes me smile when golfers will spend in excess of £450 for a driver, yet moan about the cost of a golf ball!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I’ve posted this comment before but it may add to the discussion.
A visiting ball salesman (Titleist as it happens) told our interested group “ there‘s not a club golfer who can ‘feel’ the difference between balls, but we can ‘hear’ the difference.”
		
Click to expand...

I've actually tested this - at a premium fitting studio - and I disagree! And I don't believe I'm 'special'.

But sound certainly provides a large contribution to 'feel'!


----------



## Jigger (Feb 16, 2020)

Twire said:



			I've switched from TP5's to Snell MTB black, half the price and I noticed no difference at all. I like he pro V but until I'm on tour, I won't be waisting my money on them.
		
Click to expand...

Would this change your mind?

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/taylormade-2017-tp5-white-golf-balls-1-dozen/


----------



## Reemul (Feb 16, 2020)

CliveW said:



			It makes me smile when golfers will spend in excess of £450 for a driver, yet moan about the cost of a golf ball!
		
Click to expand...

You jest, £45 for 12, lose 3 or 4 a round, play 4 times a week. You could lose a box a week, £45x52 = over £2,000. Even if you lose 2 a round and play 4 times a week thats still £1,500 plus.

Lets be fair if you lose a lot of balls it can soon mount up. Be a parent i'm paying for mine and 2 juniors balls as well, it aint cheap.

And juniors copy there heroes and parents, can just see me saying im playing Prov1 and here is your pinnacle, now run along..


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 16, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Would this change your mind?

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/taylormade-2017-tp5-white-golf-balls-1-dozen/

Click to expand...

That’s the 2017 edition. Great ball but old now


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Reemul said:



			You jest, £45 for 12, lose 3 or 4 a round, play 4 times a week. You could lose a box a week, £45x52 = over £2,000. Even if you lose 2 a round and play 4 times a week thats still £1,500 plus.

Lets be fair if you lose a lot of balls it can soon mount up. Be a parent i'm paying for mine and 2 juniors balls as well, it aint cheap.

And juniors copy there heroes and parents, can just see me saying im playing Prov1 and here is your pinnacle, now run along..
		
Click to expand...

Anyone losing that amount of balls whilst playing that much, needs to sell their clubs and buy some Bowls 😏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Worth the money ?

Why would anyone consider using anything else, unless you're an absolute digger then anything will do but if you have any desires to be your best, then you would use the best, surely.
		
Click to expand...

Tosh

Very little difference for the average golfer between any of the premium brands (if a handicap golfer could tell the difference anyway). Don't believe the hype


----------



## Reemul (Feb 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Anyone losing that amount of balls whilst playing that much, needs to sell their clubs and buy some Bowls 😏
		
Click to expand...

A couple of guys I play with who only play in the summer months lose loads, lucky they dont use premium balls


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Reemul said:



			A couple of guys I play with who only play in the summer months lose loads, lucky they dont use premium balls 

Click to expand...

or if they did, play behind them and pick them all up 😏


----------



## Jigger (Feb 16, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			That’s the 2017 edition. Great ball but old now
		
Click to expand...

For a brand new premium ball. at half price it’s they’re a steal still. Not much will have changed.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 16, 2020)

What will they actually have changed with it over 3 years?
If they’ve changed anything at all you might find a robot will tell you it spins 50 rpm more or it will gain you 0.1 yards over the 2017 ball but no human will be able to tell the difference between them


----------



## DaveR (Feb 16, 2020)

A lot of pros on tour use older versions of balls.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's my clubhead speed.
I agree also that the Pro v does not suit all players.
I'd like to try the ball you have found best for your game.
So, please, can you say what ball you use..?
		
Click to expand...

I use Velocity. I find I get good distance, it holds pretty straight, and it's still soft enough that it feels fine chipping and putting. They've just 'revamped' it and put the price up to £25 but last years version is still available for £20 so I bought another box the other day.



robinthehood said:



			Driver spin with a prov1 is comparable to a 2 piece distance ball. The pro v doesn't slice Anymore than the next ball.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't buy that. How can it spin more in one scenario and not in the other scenario? The ball doesn't know what you're hitting or what you _want_ it to do does it? It either spins more or it doesn't.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

Golf balls have layers
As you hit the ball harder, different layers get compressed
On a short shot it's only the cover that gets compressed so a softer, urethane cover spins more than a firmer surlyn cover ( ProV : Velocity)
With the driver you're hitting the ball hard so will compress the ball more
The velocity has a core and a cover, a ProV a core and 2 covers - the middle cover provides extra spin on medium shots
When you use the driver on the velocity you compress to the core 
When you use the driver on a ProV  you also compress to the core
The cover has little or no effect at the speeds you hit with the driver
So the balls come off the driver with similar spin so a slice will go similarly right with either ball.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Golf balls have layers
As you hit the ball harder, different layers get compressed
On a short shot it's only the cover that gets compressed so a softer, urethane cover spins more than a firmer surlyn cover ( ProV : Velocity)
With the driver you're hitting the ball hard so will compress the ball more
The velocity has a core and a cover, a ProV a core and 2 covers - the middle cover provides extra spin on medium shots
When you use the driver on the velocity you compress to the core
When you use the driver on a ProV  you also compress to the core
The cover has little or no effect at the speeds you hit with the driver
So the balls come off the driver with similar spin so a slice will go similarly right with either ball.
		
Click to expand...

I don't hit it that hard though.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I use Velocity. I find I get good distance, it holds pretty straight, and it's still soft enough that it feels fine chipping and putting. They've just 'revamped' it and put the price up to £25 but last years version is still available for £20 so I bought another box the other day.


I just don't buy that. How can it spin more in one scenario and not in the other scenario? The ball doesn't know what you're hitting or what you _want_ it to do does it? It either spins more or it doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

You don't buy what? I'm not sure what you're saying.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You don't buy what? I'm not sure what you're saying.
		
Click to expand...

I'm ready with the popcorn, this should be good.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm ready with the popcorn, this should be good.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what he's saying . Earlier someone said a prov1 will slice more due to being a higher spin ball. 
I'm just pointing out that isn't true.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			. Earlier someone said a prov1 will slice more due to being a higher spin ball.
I'm just pointing out that isn't true.
		
Click to expand...

I know this, you know this, it is very clear though that whoever said it doesn't, know this, that is why I look forward to their explanation.


----------



## Roops (Feb 17, 2020)

For me, yes. I have tried loads of others, and I keep going back to a Pro V. I do like the better Bridgestones and TP5's, also like the Wilson DX2's (nice winter ball).


----------



## Jigger (Feb 17, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			What will they actually have changed with it over 3 years?
If they’ve changed anything at all you might find a robot will tell you it spins 50 rpm more or it will gain you 0.1 yards over the 2017 ball but no human will be able to tell the difference between them
		
Click to expand...

They got Rickie Fowler to paint some triangles on them. 😂😂😂


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Anyone play Pro V1’s over any other ball?

Currently playing Supersofts but have a big stock which I am thinking of selling some to buy some Pro V1’s

Any alternatives comparable to Pro V1’s anyone would recommend to give a go?
		
Click to expand...

They are worth the money if you don't lose many. And if you are losing 1 or 2 balls every round, then probably doesn't matter what ball you use. 

Note that soft balls are slow and you will almost certainly lose distance with them. You 'might' get more control around the greens... but that's if you really have sufficient speed and skill to really add spin / check to a ball. 

Having read reports and watched videos on this, Pro V1 is the best of both worlds. Also, as it's the most popular ball then when you do lose one and are tramping about in the rough, there's a decent chance you will find a replacement.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			They are worth the money if you don't lose many. And if you are losing 1 or 2 balls every round, then probably doesn't matter what ball you use.

Note that soft balls are slow and you will almost certainly lose distance with them. You 'might' get more control around the greens... but that's if you really have sufficient speed and skill to really add spin / check to a ball.

Having read reports and watched videos on this, Pro V1 is the best of both worlds. Also, as it's the most popular ball then when you do lose one and are tramping about in the rough, there's a decent chance you will find a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the most popular ball at the courses I play, lol. Finding a ProV is quite rare, the most common find seems to be the cheap or mid-priced Callaway balls, or Srixon Soft Feels.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			They are worth the money if you don't lose many. And if you are losing 1 or 2 balls every round, then probably doesn't matter what ball you use.

*Note that soft balls are slow and you will almost certainly lose distance with them*. You 'might' get more control around the greens... but that's if you really have sufficient speed and skill to really add spin / check to a ball.

Having read reports and watched videos on this, Pro V1 is the best of both worlds. Also, as it's the most popular ball then when you do lose one and are tramping about in the rough, there's a decent chance you will find a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

i would disagree with that, i use the Supersoft over winter, prob the lowest comp ball around and i find i lose none of my summer distance with said ball, i'm hitting it longer sometimes as there is little spin on the ball so can sometimes take less club that i would with the Prov1, which in the wrong conditions can sometimes be losing 20 yards off a iron witha low temp and air presure


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 17, 2020)

Still one of the funniest things in golf -  20+ handicappers extolling the virtues of different premium golf balls claiming they can tell the difference or the effect it has on their swings.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

I suspect that if I ran out of Pro V1/V1xs - all of which are pick-ups - and if I didn't have a doz new AVXs gifted to me - I doubt that I'd buy any ProV1/V1xs at the moment.  My golf at the moment is just not worth the expense, and a medium cost ball would do all that is required by me of a ball.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still one of the funniest things in golf -  20+ handicappers extolling the virtues of different premium golf balls claiming they can tell the difference or the effect it has on their swings.
		
Click to expand...

great for me, esp American visitors playing at my club, keeps me in balls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still one of the funniest things in golf -  20+ handicappers extolling the virtues of different premium golf balls claiming they can tell the difference or the effect it has on their swings.
		
Click to expand...

On a slightly less flippant point, how many mid-high handicap golfers would really tell the difference between two and three piece balls simply by hitting. I really think it's something someone needs to do as a magazine piece or video. I don't think they would tell a Pro V from a Chromesoft and doubt many will tell if you chuck and ADdd 333 tour into the mix and even an AD333. They might "feel" different but I bet most wouldn't have a clue what they've hit


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's not the most popular ball at the courses I play, lol. Finding a ProV is quite rare, the most common find seems to be the cheap or mid-priced Callaway balls, or Srixon Soft Feels.
		
Click to expand...

It's popular enough at mine. Still get a few Srixons and others, but if you go to a few spots left or right of the fairways then can usually find one or two.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			It's popular enough at mine. Still get a few Srixons and others, but if you go to a few spots left or right of the fairways then can usually find one or two.
		
Click to expand...

I guess they're not that straight off the tee after all.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			It’s not just about short game feel though, the difference between iron spin between premium balls is upward of 1000rpm, on a 7iron. That’s 15% difference at the optimum. 

With a driver it’s about 700rpm (about 30%). That’s a substantial difference.
		
Click to expand...

Just not true,  crossfield testing a velocity against a prov1. 
Short gane the prov1 is awesome everywhere else it behaves like a distance ball, which is What you want .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			It's popular enough at mine. Still get a few Srixons and others, but if you go to a few spots left or right of the fairways then can usually find one or two.
		
Click to expand...

I find loads of Srixon AD333s and Softfeels, and Callaway Supersofts.  But plenty of premium balls are lost (and found  ).  Pity we are digging out loads of gorse as some of the areas of gorse were 'prime finder' locations ... ah well...


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find loads of Srixon AD333s and Softfeels, and Callaway Supersofts.  But plenty of premium balls are lost (and found  ).  Pity we are digging out loads of gorse as some of the areas of gorse were 'prime finder' locations ... ah well...
		
Click to expand...

Yeh - it's always nice when you lose a ball into some thick stuff. You might not always find your ball but usually come up with something. 

My course is fairly generous off the tee so can often go through a few rounds without losing a ball, plus sorted out my driving this time last year so has led me to become a bit more invested in having a decent ball given that a dozen last a reasonable amount of time. But prior to that it was lake balls on E-Bay.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Yeh - it's always nice when you lose a ball into some thick stuff. You might not always find your ball but usually come up with something.

My course is fairly generous off the tee so can often go through a few rounds without losing a ball, plus sorted out my driving this time last year so has led me to become a bit more invested in having a decent ball given that a dozen last a reasonable amount of time. But prior to that it was lake balls on E-Bay.
		
Click to expand...

I know EastRen very well - well I know the layout - but when I was a member there were no trees   Back then there was nothing to stop balls winging their way into the deep moorland rough that lined the fairways - now you have trees to bounce off and less need for the deep rough so close to a good line.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find loads of Srixon AD333s and Softfeels, and Callaway Supersofts.  But plenty of premium balls are lost (and found  ).  Pity we are digging out loads of gorse as some of the areas of gorse were 'prime finder' locations ... ah well...
		
Click to expand...

depends where you are looking, when i walked Balrick across torvean we would find 70% would be AD333, you search and Nairn, Dornoch and maybe Castle stuart its all Prov1's. on his last trip to Dornoch before he died he found round 50 brand new PV1 in tyhe gorse on the left of the 6th, filled one of the side pocket of my tour bag


----------



## DaveR (Feb 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i would disagree with that, i use the Supersoft over winter, prob the lowest comp ball around and i find i lose none of my summer distance with said ball, i'm hitting it longer sometimes as there is little spin on the ball so can sometimes take less club that i would with the Prov1, which in the wrong conditions can sometimes be losing 20 yards off a iron witha low temp and air presure
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on being probably the only person on the planet who hits the ball as far in the winter as you do in the summer.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Congratulations on being probably the only person on the planet who hits the ball as far in the winter as you do in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

no, there 3 of us at nairn who all use the Prov1 in summer and are using the SS in winter, one of the guys tried carrying on using the SS once we got out of winter and the greens a firmed up, he was convinced he  hit the SS further... didn't last long, they just do not stop on a firm green


----------



## Coffey (Feb 17, 2020)

I tend to stick with the premium balls. I was using Chromesofts as you could get them for £23 a dozen for most of the year but when I changed to a spider putter they were just far too soft off the putter face.

I then changed to the srixon XV as it was a bit firmer and got 3 dozen for £69 during the 3 for 2 deal.

I do have two boxes of prov1's there. One i got off Facebook for £20 brand new and the other I got in AG for £30 (overrun logo ball with my initials on it, was just good timing) and I also had my £10 birthday voucher so that technically made them £20.

Keep an eye out on FB and Gumtree and you can sometimes get people offloading boxes for a good price. 

Also remember at the start of the year Titleist do a 4 for 3 offer which makes it about £120 for 4 boxes. Find someone you know and split them.

Personally I would not pay the £42/45 some pro shops and retailers ask for them. Although they cost the retailer around £34 a dozen to buy so they are not making a lot of money off each box sold.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no, there 3 of us at nairn who all use the Prov1 in summer and are using the SS in winter, one of the guys tried carrying on using the SS once we got out of winter and the greens a firmed up, he was convinced he  hit the SS further... didn't last long, they just do not stop on a firm green
		
Click to expand...

SS is a low spin golf ball. A lot of people think soft means spin which is completely incorrect


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Coffey said:



			SS is a low spin golf ball. A lot of people think soft means spin which is completely incorrect
		
Click to expand...


Thanks i did not know that...


----------



## Coffey (Feb 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Thanks i did not know that...

Click to expand...

No need to be sarcastic. Maybe others in the thread did not.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know EastRen very well - well I know the layout - but when I was a member there were no trees   Back then there was nothing to stop balls winging their way into the deep moorland rough that lined the fairways - now you have trees to bounce off and less need for the deep rough so close to a good line.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how many trees you actually bounce off. 

However there are definitely plans afoot to significantly reduce the number of trees. A huge number went in in the 70s... well into the thousands. And these are now mature, blocking light and air to parts of the course. 

New course manager has been assessing and I'd imagine a number of holes will be treeless by this time next year. I'd guess trees between 16 & 17, as well as trees between 16 and 2. And especially trees around the 9th and 10th fairways will be the 'easy wins' that won't change playability, but will help with grass growth.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			...on his last trip to Dornoch before he died he found round 50 *nearly* brand new PV1 in tyhe gorse on the left of the 6th...
		
Click to expand...

FTFY!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			depends where you are looking, when i walked Balrick across torvean we would find 70% would be AD333, you search and Nairn, Dornoch and maybe Castle stuart its all Prov1's. on his last trip to Dornoch before he died he found round 50 brand new PV1 in tyhe gorse on the left of the 6th, filled one of the side pocket of my tour bag
		
Click to expand...

It does indeed depend.  On my track we had a quite large area of gorse short left of a drive-able (for bigger boys) par 4 (7th)  The next hole (8th) required a tee shot over that same area of gorse - starting some 25yds from the tee.  In the gorse the fairway side of the 7th I'd find premium balls (lost from the tee with folk going for the green) - on the tee side of the gorse on the 8th I'd find a load of cheapo balls (topped tee shots  ).  The gorse has now all gone from there


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Just not true,  crossfield testing a velocity against a prov1. 
Short gane the prov1 is awesome everywhere else it behaves like a distance ball, which is What you want .







Click to expand...

Oh yeah crossfield.... knows everything. 

Go do some proper research.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Oh yeah crossfield.... knows everything. 

Go do some proper research.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the typical GM forum response. , you've shown your ignorance I've no desire  to spoon feed you.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Ah the typical GM forum response. , you've shown your ignorance I've no desire  to spoon feed you.
		
Click to expand...

So someone that’s tested golf balls extensively, plays to a high standard, works in the industry and also has proof through multiple different ball tests (using robots) is wrong, but a crossfield Fan boy is correct?

Be serious. 

There was 1800rpm spin between 2 balls I tested myself with a 7iron ffs


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			So someone that’s tested golf balls extensively, plays to a high standard, works in the industry and also has proof through multiple different ball tests (using robots) is wrong, but a crossfield Fan boy is correct?

Be serious. 

There was 1800rpm spin between 2 balls I tested myself with a 7iron ffs
		
Click to expand...

Well you've offered nothing so far beyond dismissive posts and insults.
I don't even  know what your point is.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Well you've offered nothing so far beyond dismissive posts and insults.
I don't even  know what your point is.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve told me, I’m wrong by saying people shouldnt use the right ball because there is no difference outside of short game.

I’ve given you specific numbers that I can validate? 

You’ve also chosen to be insulted by me calling you a Crossfield Fan
boy. 

Fact of the matter is the large major of amateur golfers don’t have the technique to get any spin or control on short game anyway - making the characteristics on driver and irons even more important


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			You’ve told me, I’m wrong by saying people shouldMy use the right ball because there is no difference outside of short game.

I’ve given you specific numbers that I can fully validate? 

You’ve also chosen to be insulted by me calling you a Crossfield Fan
boy. It’s quite clear you find his word gospel...
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Oh dear hissy fit of the  week.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Oh dear hissy fit of the  week.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. I’m just clarifying your points...

Anyway, crossfield has just uploaded another video for you to watch BRUH. Remember the tissue and baby oil


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Not at all. I’m just clarifying your points...

Anyway, crossfield has just uploaded another video for you to watch BRUH. Remember the tissue and baby oil
		
Click to expand...

😂😂🤣😂🤣🤣😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣
I post a video that contains actual evidence and I'm suddenly a fanboy.
You offer absolutely nothing other than a little baby tiz and some insults
Oof
Oh dear


----------



## User20204 (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			There was 1800rpm spin between 2 balls I tested myself with a 7iron ffs
		
Click to expand...

On how many occasions ?


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			On how many occasions ?
		
Click to expand...

Regularly.

I have my own GC2 and have been testing balls regularly. Also tested 5 balls yesterday using GC quad at another indoor centre.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Regularly.

I have my own GC2 and have been testing balls regularly. Also tested 5 balls yesterday using GC quad at another indoor centre.
		
Click to expand...

For info, the Balls where I’ve had the difference we’re Tour RX and Snell MTB-X - that’s with a 7iron


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I'm not sure how many trees you actually bounce off.

However there are definitely plans afoot to significantly reduce the number of trees. A huge number went in in the 70s... well into the thousands. And these are now mature, blocking light and air to parts of the course.

New course manager has been assessing and I'd imagine a number of holes will be treeless by this time next year. I'd guess trees between 16 & 17, as well as trees between 16 and 2. And especially trees around the 9th and 10th fairways will be the 'easy wins' that won't change playability, but will help with grass growth.
		
Click to expand...

I was a member before and as the planting was underway (was a member from about 1976-1983).  When I played a couple of years back after not playing it since then I hardly recognised some of the holes - and if I am honest I preferred it as it was.  Still a great track mind.  But I could see how you really suffered from the wind not getting into the fairways and the trees impacting drainage.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still one of the funniest things in golf -  20+ handicappers extolling the virtues of different premium golf balls claiming they can tell the difference or the effect it has on their swings.
		
Click to expand...

I play with a 29 handicapper occasionally and whilst he probably couldn’t tell the difference I showed him the difference on our short game area by using mid price balls and him not stopping them on the green and my pro v Balls and him stopping the near the pin. 

he‘s a reasonable pitch on him and was let down by the lack of stop as he lack power and doesn’t hit more than 150yrds with any club. The pro v improved him


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Oh dear hissy fit of the  week.
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			Not at all. I’m just clarifying your points...

Anyway, crossfield has just uploaded another video for you to watch BRUH. Remember the tissue and baby oil
		
Click to expand...




robinthehood said:



			😂😂🤣😂🤣🤣😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣
I post a video that contains actual evidence and I'm suddenly a fanboy.
You offer absolutely nothing other than a little baby tiz and some insults
Oof
Oh dear
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear indeed, come on chaps, pack this in please


----------



## User20204 (Feb 17, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			For info, the Balls where I’ve had the difference we’re Tour RX and Snell MTB-X - that’s with a 7iron
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea what a tour rx is ? Bridgstone ? Guessing it was off a mat and I don't need to tell you hitting off a mat reduces spin.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 17, 2020)

Jigger said:



			I play with a 29 handicapper occasionally and whilst he probably couldn’t tell the difference I showed him the difference on our short game area by using mid price balls and him not stopping them on the green and my pro v Balls and him stopping the near the pin. 

he‘s a reasonable pitch on him and was let down by the lack of stop as he lack power and doesn’t hit more than 150yrds with any club. The pro v improved him
		
Click to expand...

All he needs to do is adjust his landing spot.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've no idea what a tour rx is ? Bridgstone ? Guessing it was off a mat and I don't need to tell you hitting off a mat reduces spin.
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant if your using the same mat with the same balls though.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 18, 2020)

TG did a huge golf ball comparison. 

Lots of data to look at 

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/feat...er/robot-tested-which-golf-bal-suits-my-game/


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've no idea what a tour rx is ? Bridgstone ? Guessing it was off a mat and I don't need to tell you hitting off a mat reduces spin.
		
Click to expand...

I always get loads more spin off a mat. It could explain why I am a terrible golfer.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			TG did a huge golf ball comparison.

Lots of data to look at

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/feat...er/robot-tested-which-golf-bal-suits-my-game/

Click to expand...

Wasn't that useful when they only tested two two-piece balls and one of them was a Mizuno which nobody uses anyway. Although the AD333 does come out of it well. 

Cheers for posting the Crossfield vid as well, I watched it last night. While it was interesting, I think the comparative results of a pro driving aren't particularly relevant to the results I would see with my driving. 

I would love a YouTuber to take a mid-handicapper and properly test a huge variety of balls - not just premium vs premium, or one premium vs one cheaper ball, but a real cross-section. When sites like MyGolfSpy did it they only test premium balls, or at best throw in one single cheaper ball for comparison. I want to see ProV vs Velocity vs AD333 vs DX2 vs Tour Soft etc...


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wasn't that useful when they only tested two two-piece balls and one of them was a Mizuno which nobody uses anyway. Although the AD333 does come out of it well.

Cheers for posting the Crossfield vid as well, I watched it last night. While it was interesting, I think the comparative results of a pro driving aren't particularly relevant to the results I would see with my driving.

I would love a YouTuber to take a mid-handicapper and properly test a huge variety of balls - not just premium vs premium, or one premium vs one cheaper ball, but a real cross-section. When sites like MyGolfSpy did it they only test premium balls, or at best throw in one single cheaper ball for comparison. I want to see ProV vs Velocity vs AD333 vs DX2 vs Tour Soft etc...
		
Click to expand...


What are your own findings? I've tested loads of different balls over the years and can't say I have found any that are especially longer than any others or shorter for that matter, the days of control or distance are long gone.
How do you feel the Prov and velocity would differ off the tee for you?
You don't have to buy Prov1, plenty of comparable balls out there for good money, circa £20 a doz


When the weather changes for the better I'll be back to using a Premium ball, purely because of the greenside spin.

Ive been using the Mizuno over the winter and its not too bad, was dirt cheap on golf depot.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			What are your own findings? I've tested loads of different balls over the years and can't say I have found any that are especially longer than any others or shorter for that matter, the days of control or distance are long gone.
How do you feel the Prov and velocity would differ off the tee for you?
You don't have to buy Prov1, plenty of comparable balls out there for good money, circa £20 a doz


When the weather changes for the better I'll be back to using a Premium ball, purely because of the greenside spin.

Ive been using the Mizuno over the winter and its not too bad, was dirt cheap on golf depot.
		
Click to expand...

I said this earlier which is what prompted your reply in the first place, but I find more premium balls to spin offline more when I hit a fade off the tee. I honestly haven't hit a ProV that many times specifically, but of all the more premium balls I've hit, I don't feel I get great distance off them - when I started using the Velocity I really felt it noticeably went further than anything else I've hit which is why I've stuck with them. As noted before my swing is slow side of average so I'm sure this is a factor? I always thought that more premium balls were optimised for faster swings. Could be wrong obviously. Greenside spin is not an issue for me as I usually chip on with an 8 iron and run it up to flag anyway - certainly not worth me spending another £10 or £15 a box for more spin round the greens anyway.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I said this earlier which is what prompted your reply in the first place, but I find more premium balls to spin offline more when I hit a fade off the tee. I honestly haven't hit a ProV that many times specifically, but of all the more premium balls I've hit, I don't feel I get great distance off them - when I started using the Velocity I really felt it noticeably went further than anything else I've hit which is why I've stuck with them. As noted before my swing is slow side of average so I'm sure this is a factor? I always thought that more premium balls were optimised for faster swings. Could be wrong obviously. Greenside spin is not an issue for me as I usually chip on with an 8 iron and run it up to flag anyway - certainly not worth me spending another £10 or £15 a box for more spin round the greens anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah for chip and runs with the 8i I guess they are fine. It's those times im shorted sided and have to get the ball up and down quickly the premium ball makes a difference. 
How much are velocity? I'm rarely paying more than  20 a doz for tour balls.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah for chip and runs with the 8i I guess they are fine. It's those times im shorted sided and have to get the ball up and down quickly the premium ball makes a difference.
How much are velocity? I'm rarely paying more than  20 a doz for tour balls.
		
Click to expand...

I just got last year's Velocity for £20, but the new ones are £25 and I don't think I'm going to be bothering with them - can't honestly see why they've hiked the price to that.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Feb 18, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Anyone play Pro V1’s over any other ball?

Currently playing Supersofts but have a big stock which I am thinking of selling some to buy some Pro V1’s

Any alternatives comparable to Pro V1’s anyone would recommend to give a go?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at Vice golf balls - perform very well and are half the price of pro vs.....the only question mark is over their durability


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2020)

Jimmy_T said:



			Have a look at Vice golf balls - perform very well and are half the price of pro vs.....the only question mark is over their durability
		
Click to expand...

How can you post under Jimmy T and then not use a picture of the legend himself, unless he is Batman of course?


----------



## Jimmy_T (Feb 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How can you post under Jimmy T and then not use a picture of the legend himself, unless he is Batman of course?






Click to expand...

Have you ever seen the two of them together? 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2020)

Jimmy_T said:



			Have you ever seen the two of them together? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, now you come to mention it


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 18, 2020)

Jimmy_T said:



			Have a look at Vice golf balls - perform very well and are half the price of pro vs.....the only question mark is over their durability
		
Click to expand...

Vice balls are just all marketing to me. Yes, they should be decent since they are 3 piece and have a urethane cover but they are coming from a Chinese supplier that makes the same ball for lots of different companies. If I was going that route I would be buying Snell, at least that guy knows what he's talking about and the balls are made to his spec.

As for the soft ball thing, I've always found a softer ball goes further off my irons (even the urethane covered ones) but shorter off the tee. For example, on GC2 last year I was around 5 yards longer with a TM Project(a) compared to a Bridgestone Tour B X with my irons but the Tour B X was better off the tee, it was over 3mph faster on ball speed.

I've only played a few times over the winter but when I switched from the Tour B X to a yellow AD333 that I found, I noticed straight away that I was hitting my summer Tour B X carry distances with the AD333 ball while the Tour B X was down 5 or even 10 yards.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 18, 2020)

DaveR said:



			All he needs to do is adjust his landing spot.
		
Click to expand...

Not always possible and he had massive roll out with a wedge meaning he could land the front and be off the back. As I’m sure you know yourself, playing for short of the green is not only thought but can cause irrational results compared to hitting the green. He’s much more consistent now.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 18, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Vice balls are just all marketing to me.
		
Click to expand...

And Titleist isn't????  Just think how much Titleist are paying top pros to "game" their ball, and just who is paying for that?  Yep.  You mugs 

But thanks anyway.  I'll happily use them, and most other reasonable quality balls you mugs lose only for me to find.  Strangely enough, I don't find anywhere near as many Pro V1x's as Pro V1's.  Not sure if peeps don't lose so many as they take far lesser side spin, or not so many are sold.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 18, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Strangely enough, I don't find anywhere near as many Pro V1x's as Pro V1's.  Not sure if peeps don't lose so many as they take far lesser side spin, or not so many are sold.
		
Click to expand...

My pro told me the prov out sells the x in his shop by 10 to 1.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 19, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			My pro told me the prov out sells the x in his shop by 10 to 1.
		
Click to expand...

Could be a) 10 times as many peeps fall for the hype or b) 10 times more ProV's go more off line lol.

Titleist had a "ball fitting" (promotion) at our club some years ago and naturally as it was free and you got some balls I went along.  My swing shape is out to in and the Titleist "fitter" recommended either the ProV1x or NXT Tour as the ProV1 would take too much side spin off full shots.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 19, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Could be a) 10 times as many peeps fall for the hype or b) 10 times more ProV's go more off line lol.

Titleist had a "ball fitting" (promotion) at our club some years ago and naturally as it was free and you got some balls I went along.  My swing shape is out to in and the Titleist "fitter" recommended either the ProV1x or NXT Tour as the ProV1 would take too much side spin off full shots.
		
Click to expand...

The hype is justified to a degree,  it is a fantastic ball and one that revolutionised the game, for the pros at least.
Just these days you can find comparable balls for half the price.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2020)

For anyone interested TXG youtube channel have been doing some ball testing recently and the results are interesting.

Reading this thread there appears to be confusion regarding Pro V1/1x and which is the higher/lower spinning model. 

Interesting that Titleist have made a custom issue Pro V1x left dash which is lower spinning just to confuse things further.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 19, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			The hype is justified to a degree,  it is a fantastic ball and one that revolutionised the game, for the pros at least.
/QUOTE]

Ooof.  Best to agree to disagree I think 

To be fair, I suppose I would play with them if provided free and/or paid to use them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leftie (Feb 19, 2020)

Whist on the subject, can anyone confirm that (other than markings on the ball or box) is there and discernible difference between the 2020/2019/2018/2017 ......ProV1 ball - other than price and hype of course


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Whist on the subject, can anyone confirm that (other than markings on the ball or box) is there and discernible difference between the 2020/2019/2018/2017 ......ProV1 ball - other than price and hype of course
		
Click to expand...

There will be. Robot testing would show it.
But, I suspect, you and I would struggle to find it


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Whist on the subject, can anyone confirm that (other than markings on the ball or box) is there and discernible difference between the 2020/2019/2018/2017 ......ProV1 ball - other than price and hype of course
		
Click to expand...

It will spin less than the Pro V1x


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 19, 2020)

saving_par said:



			For anyone interested TXG youtube channel have been doing some ball testing recently and the results are interesting.

Reading this thread there appears to be confusion regarding Pro V1/1x and which is the higher/lower spinning model. 

Interesting that Titleist have made a custom issue Pro V1x left dash which is lower spinning just to confuse things further.
		
Click to expand...

Very hard to get hold of over here. I’ve been trying to source a dozen for a while and the ‘order from Titleist stockists’ Wording applies to the states only 😔


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 20, 2020)

Leftie said:



			And Titleist isn't????  Just think how much Titleist are paying top pros to "game" their ball, and just who is paying for that?  Yep.  You mugs 

But thanks anyway.  I'll happily use them, and most other reasonable quality balls you mugs lose only for me to find.  Strangely enough, I don't find anywhere near as many Pro V1x's as Pro V1's.  Not sure if peeps don't lose so many as they take far lesser side spin, or not so many are sold.
		
Click to expand...

I don't play Titleists balls but yes, Vice (was) mostly marketing. They were selling a generic Urethane covered ball that lots of other DTC companies where selling (the ones Titleist sued for patent infringements) while charging more than most of the other companies and marketing the "German engineering" spiel while they did zero engineering.

Don't get me wrong, that generic ball was a good ball that most amateurs wouldn't notice the difference from a ProV1 but their whole engineering thing really grated on me.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 20, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Whist on the subject, can anyone confirm that (other than markings on the ball or box) is there and discernible difference between the 2020/2019/2018/2017 ......ProV1 ball - other than price and hype of course
		
Click to expand...

The ProV1 and ProV1x kinda switched roles over the last few years with the x spinning more. It used to be the x was the low spinning model out of the 2 of them.



MendieGK said:



			Very hard to get hold of over here. I’ve been trying to source a dozen for a while and the ‘order from Titleist stockists’ Wording applies to the states only 😔
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask the Pro at my course if he can get some of these after watching that TXG video. Doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			The ProV1 and ProV1x kinda switched roles over the last few years with the x spinning more. It used to be the x was the low spinning model out of the 2 of them.
		
Click to expand...

Was there a crossover point when they were both exactly the same then?


----------



## DaveR (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone come across any Seed balls yet?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Anyone come across any Seed balls yet?
		
Click to expand...

I've found a couple of the SD-01 and, to be honest, they're as good as anything else out there unless you're a very low handicapper who can tell the difference. 
They're relatively soft, they spin etc etc...


----------



## Leftie (Feb 20, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Anyone come across any Seed balls yet?
		
Click to expand...

I planted some in my veg patch and there are several sleeves of them coming up


----------



## Leftie (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry but if I hadn't, someone else would have done


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 23, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Sorry but if I hadn't, someone else would have done 

Click to expand...

Other people randomly plant things in your veg patch, do they?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Other people randomly plant things in your veg patch, do they?  

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

I've played the Snell and thought it was a top quality ball. Very underrated and for those in the market for quality balls they are well worth looking at


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2020)

Tried the Snell MTB Black today and very impressed , will be getting some once my Pro v stock has gone


----------

